# Enermax Liqtech II 360 LÃ¼fter dauerthaft auf maximum



## x0wn3d (30. März 2020)

Heyho, habe momentan folgende Komponenten im Einsatz

Case: Phanteks Enthoo Pro Midi-Tower
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z270 Gaming K3
Prozessor: i7 7700K 4.2 GhZ Version
Graka: Pallit GTX 1070 Super Jetstream
AiO-CPU-Wakü: Enermax Liqtech II 360.

Im Case sind noch die Standardmäßigen Lüfter verbaut. 1x 200mm vorne einsaugend, 1x 140mm hinten ausblasend. Die Liqtech II ist am Deckel montiert, bläst die warme Luft nach oben raus.
Die Pumpe der Liqtech ist am MB an CPU_OPT angeschlossen. Am CPU_FAN hängt das dem Case zugehörige PMW Hub, an dem wiederum die 2 Gehäuse-Lüfter und die Lüfter der Liqtech II hängen.
Im BIOS lässt sich ja die Lüftung über Gigabytes Smartfan 5 steuern. Dort hab ich angegeben dass meine Lüftung über PMW gesteuert wird, eine manuelle Kurve gebaut welche Gerade im Idle sehr leise sein sollte. Aber wie ich schon sage "sollte".
Tatsächlich laufen meine Lüfter auf dem Radiator selbst im Idle an ihrer oberen Grenze mit ~2.800 RPM.
Screenshot - 23979bf670c2f17c5aab1967ae707ba6 - Gyazo

Mit den Temperaturen im Idle bin ich soweit zufrieden, nur machen mich die Lüfter wahnsinnig. Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso mir im HWMontor nur die Drehzahl von FANIN4 angezeigt wird und die PMW Werte alle bei 0% liegen. Meiner Meinung nach müsste ja alles richtig angeschlossen sein. Habe auch schon versucht über Gigabytes SIV Einfluss auf Smartfan5 zu nehmen...leider mit wenig Erfolg. Ähnlich lief es mit Speedfan..da wird keiner meiner Lüfter registriert.

Meine Überlegung wäre jetzt die Lüfter einzeln direkt am Mainboard anzuschließen und auf das PMW Hub zu verzichten und zu hoffen dass ich damit Einfluss auf die Drehzahl nehmen kann. Was allerdings nicht erklärt wieso sie momentan noch so hoch drehen obwohl auch im BIOS auf PMW gestellt ist.

Würde mich über Ratschläge zur Behebung dieses Problemes freuen.

MfG x0wn3d


----------



## Patrick_87 (31. März 2020)

Du hast auf deinem Board ganz unten doch einen extra Anschluss für Pumpen. Dieser heißt wenn ich richtig sehe Sys_Fan_Pump. Dort würde ich mal die Pumpe anschließen. Den Hub für Gehäuse Lüfter würde ich dann an Sys_Fan anschließen. Und für die 3 Lüfter deiner Aio würde ich mir einen extra Stecker besorgen (bzw sollte im set sein) , also einen 3 Fach Y Stecker. Dann schließt du die 3 Lüfter an dem 3fach stecker an und steckst diesen dann in CPU_fan. Ich würde die Lüfter der Aio nicht zusammen mit den Gehäuse Lüftern an dem Hub anschließen. Denn sonst steuerst du alle lüfter gleich.

Bei einem Corsair commander kann man jeden Lüfter einzeln ansteuern, bei dem Hub von dir sollte aber nur ein Lüfter angesteuert werden und dann alle anderen die daran hängen gleich mitlaufen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. März 2020)

Moment, PWM-Hub an CPU-Header?
Dann ist doch klar, dass nur EIN Fan angezeigt wird, wenn nur EIN Anschluss (in dem Fall CPU) am Mainboard belegt ist?
Wie ist deine CPU-Temperatur? Möglicherweise drehen deshalb die Lüfter so auf?
Was auch sein kann, womit ich mich aber nicht auskenne: Wenn die Lüfter ein anderes Motoren-Konzept als die Case-Lüfter haben, dann geben die einen anderen Wert zurück, als sie tatsächlich haben, wodurch die Lüdter dementsprechend schneller drehen...


----------



## x0wn3d (31. März 2020)

@Patrick_87 Danke! Hat mir tatsächlich geholfen, jetzt lassen sich die Lüfter der WaKü zumindest ansteuern. Hab die Drehzahl jetzt weit runter geschraubt und die Temperaturen sind sogar immernoch im grünen Bereich.

@WhoRainZone Ich war davon ausgegangen dass das PMW Hub/ Mainboard intelligent genug ist zu registrieren dass mehrere PMW Lüfter am Hub angeschlossen sind. Gerade weil schon von Werk aus auch Lüfter in verschiedenen Größen verbaut worden sind und ich dachte dass diese unterschiedlich angesteuert werden. Scheint aber wohl nicht der Fall zu sein.
Was die Temperaturen angeht.. 27-33 Grad im Idle, 58-68 unter Last laut HWMonitor. Im Smartfan 5 im BIOS gabs dann immer noch ca 5 Grad Abweichung nach oben.


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2020)

Ein Anschluss kann nicht ersehen was für Lüfter an einem Hub angeschlossen sind, wie auch?! Vom Hub geht nur einmal ein Tachosignal + PWM von nur einem Lüfter zurück und alle anderen werden per PWM Signal was sich auf alle teilt mit angesteuert. Es kann daher immer nur die Drehzahl eingesehen werden was vom Hub ans Mainboard zurück gegeben wird und meist hat ein Hub auch ein bestimmten Anschluss was gekennzeichnet ist und zwingend dort ein Lüfter damit alles funktionieren kann angeschlossen sein muss. Denn wird dort nichts angeschlossen wird kein PWM und auch kein Tachosignal zurück gegeben und alle Lüfter würden mit 12v und voller Drehzahl ständig laufen. Es würde daher keine Regelung mehr zustande kommen, da wenn PWM geregelt wird immer 12v anliegen mit der die volle Drehzahl dann laufen würde.

Auch gut zu sehen wenn ein Kabel als Splitter verwendet wird, denn dann hat ein Kabel was gespittet wird die vollen 4 Kabeln belegt und die anderen nur 3, weil dann jeweils immer der Tachosignal von den anderen nicht zurück geht. Die dürfen auch nicht zurück gehen da ja sonst von allen ein Tachosignal zusammen kommen würde und was falsches oder irres angezeigt werden würde.


----------

